# Does DISH have HD PPV channel?



## snidely (Mar 11, 2003)

I am not a DISH subscriber. (Have BEV and Comcast for HD and a basic D* SD pkg.).
In another thread saw a listing of all the channels DISH has - but didn't see a PPV channel. I assume there is at least one? D* has one. (BEV has 4.) DISH doesn't carry any of the premium HD channels except HBO and SHO. 
I am renting a Comcast DVR until I can figure out whether to upgrade to BEV's HD DVR or D*'s (which will be out before summer) or DISH's, which might be out in late spring. It appears, unfortunately, if I want most of the available HD i'll need two sources.

...mike


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, Dish has a HD PPV channel.

JL


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Dish HD PPV is on channel 9428.

Not the most descriptive web page on earth:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/ppv/movies/movie_page/hdtv_ppv/index.shtml

See ya
Tony


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> Dish HD PPV is on channel 9428.
> 
> Not the most descriptive web page on earth:
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/ppv/movies/movie_page/hdtv_ppv/index.shtml
> ...


To me HD PPV is ch 9467.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish listing shows PPV HD at 9467 on 110 bird and 9428 on 148 sat. Don't know if they are same listings.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay. Details details 

PPV HD HDPPV 9428 13 148° E*1 . . (6)(DD) 

HD-Pay Per View HDPPV 9467 13 110° E*6 . . (6)(DD) (All Subs)
Ch. Shares Space with 9465 & 9466
Only 1 active at a time


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> Okay. Details details
> 
> PPV HD HDPPV 9428 13 148° E*1 . . (6)(DD)
> 
> ...


I saw in your chart ,well done.


----------

